# Fall TV!



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I have to admit, I love me some TV :aktion033: After a long week, my mini vacy consists of butt in couch, yummy food, and catching up on the DVR. But its been a bit bleh what with waiting for my shows to start up again...but the wait is over! 

Some of my ultimate favorites: 

The Mindy Project
New Girl
Glee
Grimm
Once upon a time

Still have to wait on a few, but I'm especially excited that Glee and Once Upon A Time start this week

What are some of your favorite shows???! 

I think Khloee likes TV too! I keep the TV on during the day for her :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We just started watching Sleepy Hollow(love it) Haven is back on we also like Grimm, and Once Upon a Time. We were into The Following last year and Revenge. I'm waiting for The Witches of Eastwick(I think that!s what it!s called) I wish that there were some good sitcoms on like Friends and Frazier . We also watched Bates Hotel. Gee... I really do need some sitcoms, all of our shows are so dark.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We love Bones, NCIS, Criminal Minds. Can't wait that "The Mentalist" starts again. Watched one episode of Sleepy Hollow but not really drawn to it. There are new ones starting tonight, will see what it is about.



> I'm waiting for The Witches of Eastwick


didn't you see the movie ? I loved it. But it's an old movie. I loved Frazier and Friends too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I love me some tv too! But I watch everything on my laptop in bed after everyone goes to sleep, LOL. I love this time of the year when the new seasons are starting

Last night, watched 
CSI
Criminal Minds 
Law and Order SVU

I also now watch (new series)
Sleepy Hollow (2 eps in and it's great)
Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.

And my other favorites are
Bones
Grimm (Marina and I love this show!)
Psych
NCIS
Rizzolli and Isles
Perception
Hawaii 5-0
Major Crimes
Warehouse 13
Castle
Arrow
Haven
The Mentalist
Supernatural

and I know there are more but my mind is blank. I told myself I wasn't going to get sucked into America's Next Top Model this cycle but gues what? I got sucked into America's Next Top Model


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm still trying to catch up on last season's Revenge so that I can start watching the new season! I'm also trying to catch up on Castle.

I miss the days of sitcoms too - something funny and mindless to watch after a long day. The only one I watch now is Modern Family. Anybody have any favorite sitcoms?

The only new show that I have seen so far is Lucky 7 earlier this week. It was pretty good - about coworkers who won the lottery. We will see where it goes from there.

I don't have many favorite shows anymore. I must be getting old! I watch a lot of HGTV!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We just started watching Sleepy Hollow(love it) Haven is back on we also like Grimm, and Once Upon a Time. We were into The Following last year and Revenge. I'm waiting for The Witches of Eastwick(I think that!s what it!s called) I wish that there were some good sitcoms on like Friends and Frazier . We also watched Bates Hotel. Gee... I really do need some sitcoms, all of our shows are so dark.


I still need to watch Sleepy Hollow! I heard its similar to Grimm, so I will probably like it! 

The Witches of Eastwick...is that the one on lifetime? I saw a couple of commercials and it looks good!!!! 

For sitcoms I really love How I met your Mother and The Big Bang Theory!!! So funny! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

ah! So many Grimm fans!!! I can't wait until the new season! Last season's cliff hanger with Nick was soooooo UNCOOL! Lol!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> We just started watching Sleepy Hollow(love it) Haven is back on we also like Grimm, and Once Upon a Time. We were into The Following last year and Revenge. I'm waiting for The Witches of Eastwick(I think that!s what it!s called) I wish that there were some good sitcoms on like Friends and Frazier . We also watched Bates Hotel. Gee... I really do need some sitcoms, all of our shows are so dark.



They already had a Witches of Eastwick show that was cancelled one season in (which made me really mad because I liked it) called Eastwick. I think this one is called Witches of East End

Marina has brought it to my attention more than once that all of my shows are either cop/murder shows or supernatural type. I am not a sitcom type of person :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We watched "How I met your Mother" for a while as "The Big Bang Theory". It was fun for the first year but when they do too much to make it funny it is not funny to me anymore.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I also like Revenge and Revolution....but Grimm is too scarwee for me....lol


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I watched Revolution for season one and then it somehow lost me season two...but there are a lot of Revolution fans at my work place and the way they talk about makes me curious again!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah The Mentalist, Bones, Warehouse 13, Psych. We watch these too! I like White Collar, but not so much my hubby! There was a new one on this summer, Under The Dome, we liked it too. Of course there is always FOOTBALL!! (Not into it!) Den breathes it!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Some are on a break right now, but these are some of my favourites - 

Community
New Girl
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
The Mindy Project
Breaking Bad
Parks and Recreation
Suits
How I Met Your Mother

The only 2 new shows I've watched so far are Sleepy Hollow and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.

I'm ridiculously picky with TV shows, and generally avoid anything with a laugh track/audience(I only watch How I Met Your Mother because I've been watching it for forever and it's near the end)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for reminding Glee starts this week. I also love Criminal Minds, Law and Order and CSI. Voice has been awesome so far.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My favourites are

Survivor
Amazing Race
X factor
The Voice
Criminal Minds
Once Upon A Time
Chicago Fire
Under The Dome ( which was only on for the summer)
Used to love 24 and Prison Break but they ended a few years ago.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> My favourites are
> 
> Survivor
> Amazing Race
> ...


We loved Prison Break it was so intense!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> My favourites are
> 
> Survivor
> Amazing Race
> ...


These are exactly the shows that I watch! Crazy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I knew I'd forget some shows!

Dr Who
Elementary
Torchwood
Sherlock


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oddly enough for someone who watches a lot of tv, I usually don't get in to a lot of the new shows. I like watching reruns of Friends, The Nanny and Full House over and over! haha! Absolutely in love with Friends...I think I must have seen each episode at least 25 times by know. I'm a little embarassed to admit this but I'll just say it - I do enjoy some reality tv (yes, like the Kardashians :brownbag

The current shows I watch are Grey's Anatomy (have been watching since the very first season and love it but don't think it's as good as it once was) and Law & Order SVU (don't really watch it as much since Stabler left). I recently got in to New Girl too which is a great show - I need to catch up on Season 2. My most recent tv show obsession is Revenge - started watching it randomly one day when I was bored and browsing through Netflix and I got hooked like 5 minutes in to the first episode. It is SUCH a good show. Just finished the 2nd season last night and can't wait for the new episodes to start! :chili:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I am a TV fool. What did we do before DVD besides stay up late and go from one room to an other? The one show I still miss is desperate housewives. I loved that show.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sleepy hollow
bones
survivor
ncis
parenthood
glee

I love fall tv to!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

My favorite show is coming back on in a few weeks...The Walking Dead. I also love True Blood, American Horror Story and Dexter which just had its series finale. yes, I like horror!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh and I watched the new Blacklist this week and really like it. If you like Criminal Minds, you will love it.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I knew I'd forget some shows!
> 
> Dr Who
> Elementary
> ...


 
I LOVE Elementary!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

donnad said:


> My favorite show is coming back on in a few weeks...The Walking Dead. I also love True Blood, American Horror Story and Dexter which just had its series finale. yes, I like horror!


True Blood fan here! Although next season is the last one :/

I also LOVEEEEEEEEE Game of Thrones!

American Horror Story is too scary for me lol but I'm so interesed in the next season Coven. Really great cast too!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not into the comedy anymore. Used to love Carol Burnett--telling my age. That was comedy!! I watch
Criminal Minds
NCIS-Los Angeles
Law and Order SVU
Longmire-summer only, I think
Sci-Fi-I would rather watch aliens devouring the world that to watch people jumping in and out of bed with each other!
Break Out Kings--last year-awesome show
4-Weddings-I'm a wedding co-ordinator
and anything with the late, great Patrick Swayze in it.....


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am a Real House Wives addict. My husband and I watch TV in different rooms.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

All the new shows and seasons are starting and my DVR is working overtime. The thing is within this household, everyone wants to watch something different so we tend to record most if not all prime time shows in one night. And then we all watch them on the weekends cos between work, school and my bf's pseudo band practices we don't have time to watch them "real time". But I love the Mindy Project... So hilarious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh and I completely forgot to add but the fluff is very happy about the new season of Glee and The Voice. He's been team Adam all they way... ☺ My Simba is the funniest, he love watching singing on TV.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

So glad I'm not the only one who feels the need to re-energize by having a couch potato day on Sunday. I love it when I can veg.

Favorite shows:
Big Bang Theory
Criminal Minds (Shemar Moore has nothing to do with it. :innocent
Warehouse 13
Duck Dynasty
Covert Affairs
Hot in Cleveland
Dancing With The Stars (This show just makes me happy B) )
Vampire Diaries
Being Human

Just to name a few.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am happy that *Parenthood* is back. Love that show. Also enjoyed *Newsroom* with Jeff Daniels (Emmy for best actor), *Boardwalk Empire*, *Sons of Anarchy, Mad Men, Breaking Bad* (I'm behind a couple of seasons, so watching on netfilx), *Dexter* (just ended last season ever). Just watched *Sleepy Hollow*, but not totally sold yet.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

The walking dead is actually filmed close to us. My kids love it and I have tried to get them to go and try to be extras. We live big brother but its over now. Some of the other favs are. 
Bones
Loved prison break
Most all of the csi
Love the real house wives. All of them. Nothing racial intended but why are all of the GA girls African American? I'm from GA. 
Love most all of the cooking shows. 
Duck dynasty
Days of our lives
The chew
Sports
Dr.Phil when it's a good topic
Mystery diners
Chopped


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I am happy that *Parenthood* is back. Love that show. Also enjoyed *Newsroom* with Jeff Daniels (Emmy for best actor), *Boardwalk Empire*, *Sons of Anarchy, Mad Men, Breaking Bad* (I'm behind a couple of seasons, so watching on netfilx), *Dexter* (just ended last season ever). Just watched *Sleepy Hollow*, but not totally sold yet.


Oh I really like Parenthood too!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The only ones I care enough to make an effort to watch are

Downton Abbey
Elementary 
Castle

Others I will watch
NCIS
Law and Order SVU
White Collar

Re-runs of
Friends
Frasier

Now, promise not to tell anyone...what I watch almost every day is Judge Judy and Peoples Court. That is because that is the time I brush the dogs. I don't want anything that I really have to pay attention to. Oddly enough, I have learned a lot, and I have also been shocked by the crazy people.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> The only ones I care enough to make an effort to watch are
> 
> Downton Abbey
> Elementary
> ...


lol...ok. Your secret indulgence of Judge Judy and Peoples Court is a secret with me. AND all the rest of the www. :HistericalSmiley:

I totally forgot about Downton Abbey!! :smpullhair: Please tell me I have not missed the season premier!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh yes the court shows. Don't you feel like you could be a lawyer some days???? I watch way too much TV. Can't believe I think of more shows. Plus I love me some net flix too. Am am a sucker for horror and suspense movies.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I am happy that *Parenthood* is back. Love that show. Also enjoyed *Newsroom* with Jeff Daniels (Emmy for best actor), *Boardwalk Empire*, *Sons of Anarchy, Mad Men, Breaking Bad* (I'm behind a couple of seasons, so watching on netfilx), *Dexter* (just ended last season ever). Just watched *Sleepy Hollow*, but not totally sold yet.


There were not many Episodes for the "Newsroom" (it's already over with) and I found it harder to follow this season. My husband is watching Boardwalk Empire. I am not sold on "Sleepy Hollow" yet either.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...ok. Your secret indulgence of Judge Judy and Peoples Court is a secret with me. AND all the rest of the www. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I totally forgot about Downton Abbey!! :smpullhair: Please tell me I have not missed the season premier!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:My husband is watching Judge Judy too in the afternoon. And Peoples Court.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> lol...ok. Your secret indulgence of Judge Judy and Peoples Court is a secret with me. AND all the rest of the www. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I totally forgot about Downton Abbey!! :smpullhair: Please tell me I have not missed the season premier!!


You didn't miss it....it won't be released in the US until January 28th. I am thinking of moving to England. I just watched the final episode of season 3 on Amazon Prime and I sobbed at the end.:crying:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Judge Judy and People's Court are good! I watch them sometimes. The only shows I watch religiously on TV are Wilfred, Portlandia, and Burning Love. They are the best


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Judge Judy and People's Court are good! I watch them sometimes. The only shows I watch religiously on TV are Wilfred, Portlandia, and Burning Love. They are the best


I have never even heard of Wilfred, Portlandia OR Burning Love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have never even heard of Wilfred, Portlandia OR Burning Love!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol, you not alone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, Crystal, you have to check them out! I must warn, Wilfred has heavy sexual content, but it is hysterical. I LOVE Elijah Wood and the guy who plays Wilfred is great. Portlandia is really kooky. It's a sketch comedy. Some of the skits are better than others. Both of those shows are on Netflix instant watch. I also love Louie, which is on Netflix. Again, lots of sexual content, which may turn people off. 

Burning Love is one of the funniest shows I've ever seen--but it's much better if you already watch The Bachelor and The Bachelorette. I laugh out loud while watching it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, and Burning Love is available online: - Yahoo Screen


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Revenge is on in.... 9 minutes.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

OK!!! Who watched Revenge and Once upon a time last night?!!!!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I am happy that *Parenthood* is back. Love that show. Also enjoyed *Newsroom* with Jeff Daniels (Emmy for best actor), *Boardwalk Empire*, *Sons of Anarchy, Mad Men, Breaking Bad* (I'm behind a couple of seasons, so watching on netfilx), *Dexter* (just ended last season ever). Just watched *Sleepy Hollow*, but not totally sold yet.


I feel the same way about Sleepy Hollow...kind of like a Grimm wannabe...but I think Ill give it another episode just to see


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> The only ones I care enough to make an effort to watch are
> 
> Downton Abbey
> Elementary
> ...


I'm OBSESSED with Downton Abbey! I was late in my introduction to it, but I finished every episode of season 1 and 2 in a week and a half..once I started I couldnt stop!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Deborah said:


> I am a Real House Wives addict. My husband and I watch TV in different rooms.


My boss and I are addicts too! Every Monday we come into work and talk about New Jersey from the night before at lunch lol! Did you watch the Finale? 

PS. Atlanta comes back in gone with the wind fabulous force in November! So does Sahs of Sunset which I also love!

DVR is going to get a work out!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> So glad I'm not the only one who feels the need to re-energize by having a couch potato day on Sunday. I love it when I can veg.
> 
> Favorite shows:
> Big Bang Theory
> ...


I just started watching Duck Dynasty on demand...WHY did I wait so long?!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Does it make you happy happy happy??? Lol


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Everybody Happy Happy Happy!


----------

